# How to Make a Chaotic Pattern Endgreain Cutting Board



## Marko Tsourkan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKkxmYH55Tk#t=445

In Russian, but you should get an idea. Really cool stuff, though I would not make one myself. I guess damascus process uses the same principle.


----------



## bkultra

Looks cool but I would not want all the added glue required to make it. Even a high quality glue like Titebond III would be rougher on the edge of the blade then end grain wood.


----------



## Burl Source

Very cool board.
I really like the random chaotic design.


----------



## Mr.Svinarich

very cool look to it! thanks for sharing.
Christmas is coming up soon....


----------



## Michael Rader

That was very, very cool. Thanks for sharing that. Inspirational. -m


----------



## ecchef

I'd have a seizure if I had to work on that board! :dazed: Now, the Escher-esque 3D board...I could live with that.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

3D figure boards these guys make will make you dizzy in a flash.

Yes, too many glue lines for my taste, but remarkable workmanship. Also, judging from the process (and commentary), these guys know what they are doing. That's quality work no doubts about it, but the boards are constructed from smaller planks and will have a larger number of glue lines.

M


----------



## Crothcipt

I was thinking that if they kept the glue on one side to make the glue stay inside, and not on the ends would be beneficial. I myself was thinking about how much glue would be used.


----------



## DWSmith

Interesting. But far to labor intensive to be cost effective IMHO. Also, he left out some vital details in the video that might have been explained in the audio which I can't translate. But still an interesting process which gives me some ideas for the future.


----------



## erikz

I love this effect: http://mtmwood.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20&product_id=362


----------



## bkultra

erikz said:


> I love this effect: http://mtmwood.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20&product_id=362



I think I would cut a finger off because I started to drift off looking at that board. Very cool effect but I'm just more traditional I guess


----------



## erikz

bkultra said:


> I think I would cut a finger off because I started to drift off looking at that board. Very cool effect but I'm just more traditional I guess


As a board for daily usage; I wouldn't use it either, as a showpiece (if it was heaps cheaper) I'd consider buying one.


----------



## Bill13

Cool, but to busy for me. Alternating Cherry Walnut is about all I can handle.


----------

